# would love some feed back please !!!!



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi i am in the middle of doing icsi and havew ec 28th july et 31th july and test 15 aug 
i have two beautiful children from a previous relationship i know ai am blessed to have them , i married DH 2006 and started trying straight away  nothing ! turns out he has problems with his wee swimmers due to meds , has anyone else been in the same situation and had a good outcome


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Sweetchilli,

We've just had 3 tries at ICSI due to male problems (low count, low motility and abnormal morphology) and we were successful on the 3rd try.

Sending you lots of    and    

xx


----------

